# Long time no see



## therichinc (May 9, 2021)

Whats up wood buddies.... Havent been on in a long time, changed computers and had to go through my usernames and passwords book and found woodbarter again. Hope everyone has been doing good. @Foot Patrol and @robert flynt still hanging around??

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nature Man (May 9, 2021)

Welcome back! The site is active as ever, but a few members seem to have vanished. Chuck


----------



## JR Parks (May 9, 2021)

Hey Rich!


----------



## Wildthings (May 9, 2021)

Welcome back!


----------



## Foot Patrol (May 9, 2021)

therichinc said:


> Hope everyone has been doing good. @Foot Patrol


Hey Rich. Good to see you around again. Moved to Pensacola Florida recently. Hope you and your dad are doing great.


----------



## therichinc (May 11, 2021)

@Foot Patrol yea were doing good man. just thought id drop in and see what was up in here.


----------



## ripjack13 (May 11, 2021)

Dude!! It's been forever since I've heard from you! I miss seeing your knives. Specially the damascus ones.
Hows the business going? Still in the old building or did you ever find a new one?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## therichinc (May 13, 2021)

@ripjack13 yea its been a long time. Ill post some in a few. business is going good yea were in the new building for a few years now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## SubVet10 (May 16, 2021)

Welcome back Rich.


----------

